# Welches Kinderrad: Woom oder Pyro? Größe?



## Samo1201 (15. August 2017)

Hallo, finde das Forum hier echt super und habe auch schon einiges gelesen. Trotzdem brauchen wir noch Hilfe. Mein Sohn, 5,5 Jahre aber mit 126 cm recht groß hat nicht viel Spaß beim Rad fahren. Die Straße hoch und runter geht sehr wackelig, aber zu mehr traut er sich nicht. Er hat momentan ein Pegasus, gebraucht, 20". Das Teil wiegt fast 15kg. So schwer wie das Rad meines Mannes . Mein Sohn bringt 22,5 kg auf die Waage. Jetzt habe ich mal gestöbert und uns gefällt das Woom ganz gut und das Pyro, wobei das Woom etwas gültiger ist. Nur welche Größe? Das Woom 4 noch? Da er noch nicht gut fährt, ist mir wichtig, dass er mit den ganzen Füßen auf den Boden kommt. Knie unterm Lenkrad sind aber auch nicht so super. Seine Innenbeinlänge beträgt 56 cm. Hoffe ihr könnt mir einen Tipp geben oder vielleicht hat ja jemand ein ähnliches Problem? Vielen Dank


----------



## schusmile (15. August 2017)

Für das Kubikes 24S fehlten bei meinem Sohn lediglich 3 cm - ab 56cm Innenbeinlänge. https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop/Bikes/KUbikes-24S/KUbikes-24S-BASIC-8.html

Mit Kubikes habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schön leicht und mit dem 24S werdet Ihr auch nicht nur ein 1 Jahr Spaß haben. Preis/Leistung passt auf jeden Fall.

Aus meiner Sicht wichtig -> Händler suchen und Probe fahren! Bei einem unsicheren Kind sollte man kein Rad ohne eine Probefahrt kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samo1201 (15. August 2017)

Hallo, vielen Dank für den Tipp. kubike ist preislich attraktiver als Pyro. Aber die Abmessungen sind glaub ich ähnlich bei dem 24small? Einen Pyro-Händler haben wir in der Nähe, da fahren wir heute mal hin zum testen. Aber 600€ ist eigentlich zu teuer .  kubike und Woom- Händler sind schon weiter weg . Mal sehen wie er mit 24" zurecht kommt.


----------



## KIV (15. August 2017)

Kubike ist sicher okay. Pyro bietet durch das geknickte Oberrohr eine noch geringere Überstandshöhe vor dem Sattel. Daher ist ein Wechsel auf die größere Radgröße noch früher möglich und im Notfall kann der Pilot noch sicherer nach vorne absitzen, auch bergab...


----------



## casir (15. August 2017)

Du kannst z.B ein Pyro x.13 nehmen und es zunächst mit 24" Laufrädern ausstatten. Später wenn er größer wird machst Du dann einen 26" LRS drauf.

Das dürfte im Moment perfekt passen und bietet viel Potential zum wachsen!


----------



## KIV (15. August 2017)

Samo1201 schrieb:


> Mein Sohn, 5,5 Jahre aber mit 126 cm recht groß hat nicht viel Spaß beim Rad fahren. Die Straße hoch und runter geht sehr wackelig, aber zu mehr traut er sich nicht.


Also bei der Beschreibung würde ich ein wirklich passendes Rad nehmen, keine angepasste Lösung "zum Reinwachsen"...
Das Pyro 24s passt garantiert und lässt sich super weiterverkaufen.
Wenn Ihr das probefahren könnt, solltet Ihr das auf jeden Fall machen. 
Unser Sohn war auch immer sehr groß für sein Alter, bis 8.5 Jahre ging das wirklich gut.


----------



## Samo1201 (15. August 2017)

Hallo,
Wir kommen gerade aus dem Fahrradladen. Uns wurde das Pyro 24" large empfohlen. Das wiegt nur 9,1 kg. Mein Sohn passt auch schon drauf und durch die niedrige Überstandshöhe (Danke KIV) kann er so grade vor dem Sattel stehen. Er kommt aber nur mit den Zehenspitzen vorne auf den Boden bei niedrigster Sattelposition. Das ist ihm zu unsicher. Also haben wir das 24" Small ausprobiert. Dort fühlte er sich wohler, aber laut Verkäufer wird er davon nicht lange haben. Das Woom 4 ist somit raus, aber vielleicht Woom 5? Oder das Kubike 24" Small. Wir werden wohl am Wochenende mal andere Händler aufsuchen. Vielen Dank aber für die Hilfe.
@casir: Ich bin froh wenn ich einen Reifen aufgepumpt bekomme . Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## klmp77 (16. August 2017)

Samo1201 schrieb:


> Er kommt aber nur mit den Zehenspitzen vorne auf den Boden bei niedrigster Sattelposition. Das ist ihm zu unsicher.



Kauft doch erstmal ein gebrauchtes 20 Large bis er sicher Rad fahren kann, danach ist er flexibler in Bezug auf Überstandshöhe.


----------

